# VonZipper Frostbyte Collection



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd much rather buy a product from a company that does not spam the forums.


----------



## VonZipper (Nov 13, 2013)

Lamb said:


> I'd much rather buy a product from a company that does not spam the forums.


Just trying to help these humans get educated..


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2013)

You educated me to look into some Platoons or I/Os. Thanks


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

VonZipper said:


> Just trying to help these humans get educated..


do you sell raincoats too? if so you might want to get one on


----------



## VonZipper (Nov 13, 2013)

Lamb said:


> You educated me to look into some Platoons or I/Os. Thanks


Stoke yourself out on whatever works for you..


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh No its a VZ-Troll Thank You for making it easy to decide to never buy anything from VZ simply because your gorilla marketing strategy is a huge turn off... in other words FAIL!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

VonZipper, you're doing it wrong. Other brands are present on this forum, but they're not obnoxious spam whores about it.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

VonZipper said:


> Pull on your speedo and take the polar bear plunge into the Frostbyte Collection. With a full spectrum of arctic frame colors and lenses born of the northern lights, these little slush puppies got more spice than Eskimos got ice. Don't be snow-blind, chill out and chomp down on the Frostbyte Collection.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This shit is pretty much making the decision for me to ditch my VZ Fishbowls and go ahead and pick up then Anon M2s.

Unless of course, this is that little shit troll DCsnow again, which is certainly a possibility.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> This shit is pretty much making the decision for me to ditch my VZ Fishbowls and go ahead and pick up then Anon M2s.
> 
> Unless of course, this is that little shit troll DCsnow again, which is certainly a possibility.


My last post applies to DCSnow also if it is so...


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

It's gotta be him or a different troll. Not even VZ would stoop to this level.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> This shit is pretty much making the decision for me to ditch my VZ Fishbowls and go ahead and pick up then Anon M2s.
> 
> Unless of course, this is that little shit troll DCsnow again, which is certainly a possibility.


sweet guess I'll start tryin em out.

I did notice the new VZ intern found teh snowboarding interwebz. 

Especially enjoyed the bump to the "affordable goggle brand" thread. lulz.


----------



## VonZipper (Nov 13, 2013)

Party people... Just trying to stoke you out on our new goggles...


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

VonZipper said:


> Party people... Just trying to stoke you out on our new goggles...


Stoke me out and send me a free set... I'll take the El Kabongs Gloss Black w/Yellow Chrome thanks super stoked!!! I'll even review em for free!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

VZDesignTeam


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

booooooooooo..... bad corporate entity.... :RantExplode:

i totally understand marketing directly to your customers.... but you've got to ease your way in there... take them out for dinner... maybe a little wine... foreplay for god's sake!


----------



## VonZipper (Nov 13, 2013)

Well... let us buy you a drink and see where the night takes us...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Unless of course, this is that little shit troll DCsnow again, which is certainly a possibility.


My first thought as well :huh:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> VZDesignTeam


Love it! :bestpost:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

neni said:


> My first thought as well :huh:


Yeah, there are lot of similarities in the posting and writing style.


----------

